
You Are Solving The Wrong Problem - ph0rque
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/the-wrong-problem/
======
ZeroGravitas
I realize that this is from an ex-Mozilla guy. I'm not sure if he's talking
about his new healthcare stuff, or Mozilla's shift to faster releases, but in
the context of the latter I think the Chrome project from Google is one of the
best examples of this in tech.

They totally rethought what a browser could be from the roots up, and
basically decided to treat it like they do their web apps and update
constantly and it shows in a lot of different ways. Other companies are still
struggling to treat their web apps as something other than boxed retail
software and Google's already closing the loop.

